

Drp.io: Fast and easy images hosting - httpete
http://drp.io

======
dewey
[http://drp.io/files/](http://drp.io/files/)

"Please e-mail us at [email] and let us know what you were doing when this
error occurred."

Edit: And you just copy pasted these ToS from
[http://minus.com/pages/tos](http://minus.com/pages/tos) without even changing
the name. It still says minus inc on your page.

~~~
httpete
Thanks

------
Kudos
Allowing direct linking to binary files is a recipe for malware disaster. It's
not going to take long for malware uploaders to start using the site to host
drive-by malware payloads.

------
kmfrk
I'm sure the creator meant for the vowel-disembowelled name to mean "drop",
but I keep reading it as "derp" \- which in no way makes it worse!

~~~
ivanche
It's even worse - in serbian slang, "drpio" means "he stole [something]" :)

------
maouida
I like it. But Allowing HTML files is not good
[http://drp.io/files/5304baa46b183.html](http://drp.io/files/5304baa46b183.html)

~~~
httpete
fixed :) I am only allowing images for now. thanks!

------
hbz
Really great image host workflow.

I'd love to see the source of this (or something similar) so I could implement
it privately. Any ideas?

------
gergderkson
I made something similar a while ago while I was learning some jQuery. It only
uses pasting from clipboard as I use it for sharing screenshots. And chrome
only at the moment. [http://quickscreen.me/](http://quickscreen.me/)

~~~
httpete
Nice feature, I should implement it :)

------
teddyh
No IPv6 support. ☹

------
ShaneCurran
I made something almost identical to this recently:
[http://www.kegoi.com](http://www.kegoi.com)

------
yashg
Neat. I like that you are using OVH to host instead of AWS. Way cheaper. Are
you deleting the images ever?

~~~
httpete
Not for the moment.

------
ned
Similar to [http://chromatic.io](http://chromatic.io) Nicely done.

------
sz4kerto
Really cool, but I am not sure how this site is going to have a different
future to the others. It has no ads, it's free, it offers direct linking --
how're you going to make money to sustain yourself?

~~~
httpete
I was thinking about displaying a full background image ad (a wetransfer like
ad) on the home.

~~~
brokenparser
So you have to click on the ad to select a file? Or would it support drag and
drop only?

~~~
httpete
Nope, the ad would be the background and there would be a upload zone in the
center.

------
saltcod
Cool! I was actually thinking of trying to make something exactly like this to
as a learn-Javascript project.

Could you talk about how you made this a little? Really appreciate it.

------
izolate
So, tell us about your dev stack.. This is HN after all

~~~
httpete
Nothing fancy, symfony2, MySQL and some jquery. But I am working on a
nodejs/mongoDB version of this :)

~~~
ing33k
whats wrong with sf2 ?

~~~
httpete
Nothing really, it works well... but a bit heavy for such a small website.

------
mosselman
Works well. I like the size at which images are displayed:
[http://drp.io/rUNp](http://drp.io/rUNp)

~~~
andyhmltn
Please be a decent person and put a nsfw tag on that

~~~
mosselman
You are right. I am sorry.

~~~
andyhmltn
Haha, no worries. I was just lucky my boss had past by me when I opened it up!

------
horseluvvaslim
Damn that is fast

~~~
httpete
[http://drp.io/yes](http://drp.io/yes)

------
m4r71n
Is there an API that can be used for uploading with e.g. curl? Other than
that, looks nice and simple.

~~~
httpete
Nope :( I am currently working on a node-webkit client for windows.

~~~
kennywinker
Something that could be used with Tweetbot would be great! I'm not
particularly happy with any of the options I'm aware of (imgur is not one of
them).

I've attached their spec for quick reference:

\-----

HTTP POST which includes the Twitter OAuth Echo headers (described
[http://dev.twitter.com/pages/oauth_echo](http://dev.twitter.com/pages/oauth_echo))

POST includes the following fields:

    
    
        - message: text of the tweet
        - source: "Tweetbot for iPhone"
        - media: JPEG or MP4 data with a mime type of image/jpeg or video/mp4 and a file name of either image.jpg or movie.mp4
    

response should be in one of the following formats:

    
    
        - <mediaurl>URL</mediaurl>
        - { url: URL }
        - { mediaurl: URL }
    

Their cited example: [https://mlkshk.com/upload](https://mlkshk.com/upload)

------
astrojams
Clicking in the "direct link" field should auto-copy the link into the
clipboard.

------
drdaeman
Nice, but is this any different from other image hosting sites?

~~~
httpete
harder, better, faster, stronger

------
thejosh
Bug where drag and dropping an image reuploads it.

~~~
httpete
Actually, it is done on purpose. It is a feature which allows you to drag and
drop a new image on a file page... but I understand it might be disturbing !

------
isxek
No way to delete uploaded images?

------
joshfrieson
So fast, so simple. I like it!

